# Fear 3 für PC (2 Wochen alt)



## dellenknecht (18. August 2011)

*Fear 3 für PC (2 Wochen alt)*

hallo

habe mir vor ca. 2 wochen fear 3 gekauft und da es mir nicht gefällt biete ich es euch für 35 euro an... 

Lg


----------



## Crysisheld (19. August 2011)

Bekomme ich dann auch deinen STEAM Account? Es ist doch  schon aktiviert oder?


----------



## dellenknecht (19. August 2011)

oh ok... darüber habe ich mir ja garkeine gedanken gemacht....


----------

